# How to update pocket camp if it's not available on my country?



## samxmas (May 14, 2018)

So I live in a country that isn't supported with Pocket Camp. I downloaded the app searching in Google and I can play it. But now the app wants me to update. Unfortunately Playstore doesn't allow me to update because it's not supported. I've tried searching Qooapp too but to no avail. Is there any alternatives? Thanks


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 14, 2018)

Have you tried QooApp? I use it to download japanese games and it updates them too, all inside the app. It most likely has Pocket Camp


----------

